# Cannot access remote printer



## tonyhoward2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have an HP5550 printer connected to my Desktop PC running Windows 10 (new installation) and working. Printer and File Sharing are ON. C:\ is shared.

I have a Microsoft Surface tablet (not Pro) running Windows RT 8.1. Filemanager can access (wirelessly) the PC's C: drive.
Hardware & Sound > Devices & Printers shows a (worn out) Wireless Network Printer, but does not show the 5550.
Add Printer does not show the 5550.

If I open a Word doc. and File > Print > Add Printer I get box labeled "Find in the Directory" with message "The Active Directory Domain Services is currently unavailable". It is not clear if it should be running on the PC or Tablet.

Can anyone help?


----------



## tonyhoward2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Correction. 
I have now also shared the Printer itself. 

On the tablet, Filemanager can access the PC's C: drive and now shows the 5550.
Double tap on the 5550 icon and the Tablet tries "Connecting to hp deskjet 5550 series (HPA) on 'desktop PC'", but just loops. A box labelled "Add Printer" opens with Message "Connect to Printer -- Windows cannot connect to printer -- Operation failed with error 0X00000490". Press OK and both boxes go.

Within Word it is the same as before.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> The Active Directory Domain Services is currently unavailable


 Are you logged into an AD Domain? or is your local network just a peer to peer one (ie) all computers and printers are part of a Workgroup? 
If not part of a domain, on the Surface, right click the added 5550 printer and _delete_ it. Now _Add Printer._ Browse the shared 5550 printer, Right click it and choose *Connect*. It now should show on the Surfaces _Devices and Printers_. Right click it and choose to Print a Test document. 
If that fails, print a Configuration document from the menu on the Printer. This should tell you it's IP address and other information. You then can open an Elevated _Command Prompt _and* Ping *the printers IP address.


----------



## tonyhoward2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for trying.
It's a P to P home network. PC and Tablet in same workgroup.
HP5550 is not wireless enabled so no IP address, if it was there wouldn't be a problem since the other wireless printer has installed. It is connected to PC by USB.
5550 is not INSTALLED on tablet, just visible in File Manager under Network heading > 'home-PC' along with the C: drive. No option to delete it.

Attempts to install it fail as described in my 'Correction'.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the printer has pending jobs it won't let you delete it, it will continue to show up. But sometimes the system will have difficulty emptying a printer's queue if the printer is offline or in the process of being deleted. Here's how to clear the print queue manually:
Open an elevated Command Prompt _(Right click Command Prompt in Start-->All Programs-->Accessories, then choose Run as Administrator)_
Enter the following three commands, hitting enter after each one and then waiting for the command prompt again:
*net stop spooler*
*del %systemroot%\system32\spool\printers* /q*
*net start spooler*
The print queue should now be clear.


----------



## tonyhoward2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have found the solution elsewhere.

Printing and Scanning with Surface for Windows RT - Microsoft Community

Steveh1 replied on 8-11-2012
------------------------
1) On the machine with the attached local printer, share it with a simple name (in my case I used "HL2140") (Windows Key | type "printers", click "Settings", choose "Devices and Printers, right-click on the printer you want to share, choose "Printer Properties", choose "Sharing", click "Change Sharing Options", click "Share this printer", type a Share name, click OK). This creates a share in the form \\SHAREDPC\HL2140.

2) On your Surface RT, add a printer using Advanced Printer Setup (Windows Key, type "advanced printer", click "Settings", click on "Advanced Printer Setup".

3) Even though Windows 8 may "find" your printer, click below where it says "The printer that I want isn't listed"

4) Select the 4th option, "Add a local printer or network printer with manual settings" and click "Next"

5) Select "Create a new port:" , "Local Port", click "Next"

6) Enter the port name you created in Step 1 above. In my case, \\SHAREDPC\HL2140. Then click "OK"

7) Here's where the magic happens. An "Add Printer" dialog comes up that lists the new Windows 8 "Class" drivers. Select the manufacturer for your printer, then look at the "Class" driver names and pick the one that seems closest to your printer. In my case, for the Brother HL-2140, I chose "Brother Laser Type1 Class Driver". Then click "Next".

8) Type a useful printer name. In my case, I typed "Brother HL-2140". Click OK.

The printer is installed! It worked for me. If it doesn't work for you, you might need to try a different "Class" driver for your manufacturer.
-------------------
That also worked for me. Used HP D5550 driver as nearest for my HP 5550.


----------

